# What to get for my first pistol?



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey there, 

I have just recently just started shooting with my father (he is also rather new at the sport), but I'm in a major debate at the moment. I'm trying to pick out my first pistol. I have decided that I want to shoot 9mm for now. I'm going nuts trying to figure out what brand and what model I want. I'm leaning towards the HK P30L, but as I'm sure you all know, it's expensive. It does happen to be the maximum of my price range, I really don't want to spend over a grand. I've considered the Beretta 92FS and several others. The main features I'd like to see on the pistol would be, a hammer, high visibility sights, and a de-cocking button would also be nice. Is the HK P30L okay for a beginner and what are the other models you recommend?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

In my opinion you need to know if you want a revolver or a semi automatic. And then you should understand the differences in the operation of each:

Revolver:

*SA*- Single Action- you must pull the hammer back each time with your thumb and then pull the trigger to fire.

*DA*-Double Action- pulling the trigger pulls the hammer back and then fires, all in one long, smooth pull. You may also pull the hammer back manualy like a SA, and then a light trigger pull releases it.

Semi Auto:

*Striker Fired*- All rounds are the same long steady pull.
Glocks,Springfield XD, Smith and Wesson M&P and many more.

*DA/SA*- Double Action/Single Action- First round fired is a long steady pull, all subsequent rounds are light.
Sig Sauer, Berettas,CZ and many more.

*SA*- Single Action- All rounds are the same light pull.
Colt 1911, Kimbers,Para-Ordnance and many more.

*DAO*- Double Action Only- All rounds are longer steady pull. Similar to Striker fired in operation.
Many manufacturers make these.

That's the abbreviated definitions, a little research should make it clearer.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92FS is good choice, also look at a Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Ohh Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Look no further. I have your gun......tumbleweed tumbleweed

Oh right. My avatar is it. Bersa Thunder HiCapacity 9mm Pro. Can be had for 400 or less most of the time.
It is a excellent pistol double stack mag, 17+1 capacity, safety decocker, hammer fired, DA/SA, Aluminum frame, picatinny rail on the dust cover. accurate right out of the box. And two action field strip. Flip the brakedown lever and slide the slide off the frame. one two.

Really a good gun at a great price.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I picked up the shorter HK P30 a few months back and absolutely love the gun. It shoots great and feels terrific in the hand...I love how natural it is to point. You may pay a little more for the HK, but you will not be sorry.

Like many suggest...handle them all, try to find a range where you can rent and shoot a variety. The more you know and test various handguns the better you will feel when you finally lay out the cash for a purchase.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey all, 

Thank you so much for your opinions. I looked at several different types of pistols. However i decided to go with the HK P30L. It's a beautiful pistol and fits my hands perfectly. i felt it once in my hands and i knew that was a perfect fit for me. I bought it at Cabela's for a decent price. I had a 75.00 gift certificate that helped with my purchase as well. I joined there "club card" and got about 20 bucks in cash back, enough for a box of hollow points.  I'll be taking it to the range on Saturday and i'll leave you a report down in the "range report" forum.


----------

